

Anderson Cooper on the NSA, Black Hat Heckling, Amash and Snowden - bendoernberg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-p0GUJ4XG8
This is why we should support individuals who speak out against someone like General Alexander
======
bendoernberg
This is why we should applaud individuals who have the courage to stand up to
those, like General Alexander, who threaten the freedoms of the entire world.

